# Tristar horseboxes.



## Louby (21 July 2010)

Ive been looking at buying an older coachbuilt horsebox with no success.  Ive seen a few '2nd hand' Tristar that are very reasonable but as usual miles and miles away.  They seem to have picket gate ramp gates, no skirts (thinking here about the new law about distance between floor and wagon) so I was just wondering if any of you have had one built for you and how much it cost.  I do have a decent budget but I just didnt want to spend loads on a wagon that wont be used as much as it should be.  If I used it every week then it wouldnt matter but the truth is I dont warrant a wagon but my horse will not travel in a trailer (tried pretty much everything) so wagon it is.
Tristar are quite far away but if I could get something basic, reliable and not costing the earth, then the trip could be worth it.  Just want an idea before I contact them,
Thanks


----------



## Louby (21 July 2010)

bumping  before it dissapears.
Anyone please


----------



## Steeleydan (21 July 2010)

Louby, ive seen one or two Tristar boxes but never been to the factory, they all seemed well built but I thought they were spoilt by putting those hidious cattle gates on the back instead of proper white back doors, also the ones I saw the middle of the partitions were like cheap ply wood instead of the white GRP.
If you get my drift, like the saying "Spoiling the ship for a pennys' worth of tar"


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (21 July 2010)

tristar are good work lorries. the new alloy ones tend to have a good payload. as for skirts they are not strictly necessary and most tristars have the lower strut at wheel level which is what vosa require (i dont like these as i think they are an accident waiting to happen with a stuck leg!). not cheap lorries tho. thoroughbred near warrington build similar type lorries as well. and the end cost also depends on the chassis that you use and the age of the chassis. depends on your budget as to what you can afford. i have a 2001 man lorry for sale 3 horse, good payload, plated and taxed basic living. just seen you are in manchester phone thoroughbred they are just past warrington near the m6. good luck


----------



## SpottedCat (21 July 2010)

They are good but as Steeleydan says, not the prettiest of boxes. They lost my business because I called them for a quote, they said they'd call me back and never did - I went elsewhere to get mine built.


----------



## Louby (21 July 2010)

Thanks, any idea as to the cost,  The used ones Ive seen seem really cheap for chassis year which made me wonder.  Ive looked at their site and Im not against the old fashion stick or ali build although they do do smooth sided too.  Gates and partitions can be changed so not worried about that if the rest is ok.
I will have a look a Thoroughbred, thanks
Ofcourseyoucan, have you advertised your wagon, if so where?


----------



## nativetyponies (21 July 2010)

Louby said:



			bumping  before it dissapears.
Anyone please 

Click to expand...

I;ve got a Tristar...with a stick gate and a sidebar. Its aluminium, so has a payload of 3.1T on a 7.5T.
You can have the white solid ones but they cost quite a bit more than the stick gates, and as you can see, the partitions are Aluminium with rubber skirts, so no cheap ply there.

It's a fabulous lorry...I went to Tristar in Lampeter and had it made 5 yrs ago.

It cost just a fraction under 19k













It's not quite as shiney now though LOL


----------



## Louby (21 July 2010)

Very shiny and new  
What reg chassis was it buit on please?


----------



## nativetyponies (21 July 2010)

Its on a W plate..so 2000.

Chassis was 4yrs old when it was built


----------



## Louby (21 July 2010)

Thanks, that seems really good for a new build, my conversion cost more that that on an older chassis .  It looks really well built.  Is there any room for you, looks like its all horse area, I only need a compact horse area?  I can see a review of the budget coming up.  Gonna have a very happy hubby... not


----------



## nativetyponies (21 July 2010)

It's mostly horse.
Stalled for 5.
I had a great day out at Tristar.
If you are interested, then I would say you should go for a visit.


----------

